# Horrifying Pica Habits



## Suzuks (Jun 25, 2008)

I was thinking about all the terrible things ratties eat - plastics, clothing, poo. 8O 
And I wanted to know - whats been the most HORRIFYING thing you've ever caught your rattie eating?


----------



## hayleyingham (Jul 16, 2008)

my boyfriends favourite tshirt because i left it to close to the cage

wups


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

My friends rat unwrapped a tampon, got it out of the applicator and stashed it in his cage. She walked over to the cage about an hour after free range time and had no idea what he had, it turned into a ratty tug of war to get it away from him. 

At my house nothing weird, paper towels, tissues, a bite or two of litter every now and then, nothing major.


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

Poop, or clothe. Naughty boys!


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

I've never seen them actually eat anything weird, except I used to put shredded paper in a box in their cage for them to play in.. and one of my rats would eat it like it was Yogies ^^;

They've chewed on a lot of stuff that horrified me (like my favorite bag - it was a plushie Yuki, the rat from Fruits Basket), but as far as I know have never eaten any of it.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

The tail of my anole, crunching away like it was a celery stick...I opened my dresser drawer and there my rat was looking all innocent like she could...poor little anole must've gotten out and made it into my room 

I only keep rats now.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

lilspaz68 said:


> The tail of my anole, crunching away like it was a celery stick...I opened my dresser drawer and there my rat was looking all innocent like she could...poor little anole must've gotten out and made it into my room
> 
> I only keep rats now.


Aw was your anole ok?


----------



## stephigigo (Jun 18, 2008)

It's not horrifying but one of mine unzipped my boyfriend's rucksack, dragged out a giant chocolate bar and unwrapped it. I only noticed when she was half way back to the cage with her prize.

Hmmm.... and Peach has had a good chew on my office key, much to the disgust of my colleagues but it still works 

Poor anole... I used to keep anoles. Was it OK?


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

Zinc has tried to stash a $20 bill. O_O


----------



## Suzuks (Jun 25, 2008)

I love the way they walk when they've stolen something - they hold their head up all high like they're proud of themselves and trot. :roll: 
lol


----------



## CrazyBones (Apr 1, 2008)

My jacket, my mum threw it on my floor,too close to the cage. Grrr...and its winter.
My rats get into anything...jewerly,cloth,plates *the wall* rubber bands...
But its cute watching them steal...awww...but not when its mine.

When i came home one day and i got to the kitchen..little bugger got into the small tea bag bin on the counter, took all the tea bags out ripped them open, just left it on the counter, got into the new fresh bread, dug a hole in the bananas, then pushed off a mug, that smashed into pieces.

Then BAM! i saw him looking at me frozen...i gave him the evil eye and he just bolted down the stove.. i quickly grabed him..he try to run for his life man...you should of seen his eyes... he knew he was in trouble.

I got evidence to prove it too...i got photos...Mwahahahaha he wont get away with anything.


----------



## Neverstrayed (Jun 16, 2008)

My bedroom curtains. The two boys i used to have Sonny & Fabian managed to grab a corner and pull them into the cage.


----------



## Mimzy (Apr 21, 2008)

My Birth Control pills...eye-liner, poster, favorite shorts, apple juice carton (still filled with apple juice), my moms couch...oh I love my little demons<3


----------



## cinderella (Sep 10, 2007)

Mine love anoles, although they dont get them from me.

Anoles are always coming into the house, or Florida room when ratties are in there, they walk right into the cages or along the bars unsuspectingly and in seconds are gone.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Stace87 said:


> lilspaz68 said:
> 
> 
> > The tail of my anole, crunching away like it was a celery stick...I opened my dresser drawer and there my rat was looking all innocent like she could...poor little anole must've gotten out and made it into my room
> ...


Sadly that was the last bit of the anole left


----------



## jazzybff (Jun 24, 2008)

A wii remote. Left the room for one second... BAM. It was a game of tug-a-war.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

lilspaz68 said:


> Stace87 said:
> 
> 
> > lilspaz68 said:
> ...


Aww I'm sorry


----------



## SteakBreakfast (Jul 23, 2008)

I caught my naked rat eating a long dead cockroach. Tasty.


----------



## SweetLittleDelilah (May 13, 2008)

Neverstrayed said:


> My bedroom curtains. The two boys i used to have Sonny & Fabian managed to grab a corner and pull them into the cage.


Oi, mine LOVE my curtains. They will pull the whole darn side in, if I let them. But the funny thing is, they hardly chew them (except for a couple spots here and there) they just like to play in them. xD


----------



## kalamazoo (Jul 25, 2008)

Water. I would let my first rat play in the kitchen sink (no disposal, no worries) and let a small trickle of water run, and she would try to bite it repeatedly.


----------



## Siwain (Feb 25, 2008)

SweetLittleDelilah said:


> Neverstrayed said:
> 
> 
> > My bedroom curtains. The two boys i used to have Sonny & Fabian managed to grab a corner and pull them into the cage.
> ...


Chuck loves my curtains too. He has managed to gnaw a few holes in them. Poor curtains, they're so pretty!

Oliver likes to eat poo. But i haven't seen them eat anything worse than that yet!


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

Whenever my rattlies find something they like, I let them have it, and watch them try to drag the "good stuff" into their cages. lol. I think it gives them a sense of pride!


----------



## Jessica (Jul 6, 2008)

I found Cartmen eating dental floss, which I immediately pulled away.


----------



## DeeDee (Jul 24, 2008)

Mine ate nothing horrifying just...one of my rats he likes to get under the covers in my bed and start chewing on the covers. any clothes left around that they can get at will be chewed on.
I caught my rats chewing on my bookcase too


----------



## BlueSkyy (Sep 27, 2007)

Dental floss...my best pair of workout shorts...an ethernet cable...


----------



## SILENTbutRATTIE (Jul 26, 2008)

lovinmyworm said:


> My friends rat unwrapped a tampon, got it out of the applicator and stashed it in his cage. She walked over to the cage about an hour after free range time and had no idea what he had, it turned into a ratty tug of war to get it away from him.
> 
> At my house nothing weird, paper towels, tissues, a bite or two of litter every now and then, nothing major.


OMFG LOL


----------



## Susinko (Apr 29, 2008)

Hmmm. My ratties have chewed up a headphones cable, a DS recharger cord, new pants.... Nothing truely horrifying!

LOL about the tampon!


----------



## G-lant (Jul 8, 2008)

my rat Cheech will eat the plastic from his cage and wheel, and the tin from the litter dish... he chewed a blanked into a few peices for ease of moving I guess. haha


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

G-lant said:


> my rat Cheech will eat the plastic from his cage and wheel, and the tin from the litter dish... he chewed a blanked into a few peices for ease of moving I guess. haha


You dont actually mean he eats it do you? 8O


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

Oh, tons of stuff. Blankets, sheets, curtains, my LEG! :lol:

I had a pretty bad gash in my leg awhile back and my babygirl Acid tried to clean me up. She even fought to pull of an evil bandage so she could save her mommy's leg. 

Once when I left for a family vacation I came back to find Meromi had escaped her cage(I anticipated this and had a small cage open with food and water, don't worry) and made a 'nest' of paper towels, candy wrappers, trash findings, one of my baby sister's Crocs...I gave her an extra yogie that day(I'm definitely anti-Croc). :lol:


----------



## geebus (Jun 23, 2008)

One time my old rat consumed some of my pills -


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

geebus said:


> One time my old rat consumed some of my pills -


Do you have any rats now?


----------



## ariana (Jul 24, 2008)

ratagin ate a hole through my husbands work pants one day coz he left them laying on the bed where he was playing.
he also will chew and loose threads which are hanging from your clothing oh and the keyboard chord.


----------



## Suzuks (Jun 25, 2008)

Yeah, stinkin' rats and their cord chewing! I couldn't figure out why my gameboy wouldn't charge - I figured it was cause I bought the charger off of ebay from hong kong - but when I took it to my boyfriend to see if he could fix it - he looked at it and said - "was it out by your rats?" "Of course not, i'm way too responsible for that" 
:roll: 
(obviously I'm a liar)
and he showed me the cord that was almost completely nibbled through. 

*sigh* 

My boys don't eat too many terrible things - other than my clothes. 
But they have recently developed an affinity for peeing on my cell phone. 8O 
Even going to far as to climb up on top of whatever shelf/tv/nightstand I've hidden it on this time to leave a happy little trail of pee over it. 

It is very gross to everyone in my family that knows about it - but at least they won't ever steal MY phone. :wink:


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Suzuks said:


> But they have recently developed an affinity for peeing on my cell phone. 8O
> Even going to far as to climb up on top of whatever shelf/tv/nightstand I've hidden it on this time to leave a happy little trail of pee over it.
> 
> It is very gross to everyone in my family that knows about it - but at least they won't ever steal MY phone. :wink:


Mine do that to my phone too lol


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

I have to keep my phone out of reach because of that, LOL


----------



## Kathleen (Jul 1, 2008)

Ahab left a lovely little drip across my phone yesterday too. I feel like I've been inducted to some super special club now.


----------



## Sarah86 (May 3, 2008)

Mine ate their way through a whole packet of condoms after they'd found a way into a drawer from the back. Taken all three out of the wrapping and left them there with holes bitten into them! 

Maybe they wanted some more people to play with??

They've also taken to chewing on my phone (not peeing although maybe i just havent caught them yet?)... and i am now missing 9 key.


----------



## Hallie-Mae (Jul 31, 2008)

My brand new Â£20 earphones :evil: Chewed to bits, had to bin them ! 
My favourite pair of underwear  Had to bin them aswell


----------



## SteakBreakfast (Jul 23, 2008)

Mine have never had a problem with cords. Their playroom is my living room that has a soundproof door so they cannot escape. There are plenty of electronics and Trixie even found the hole in the back of the entertainment center and was exploring over the dvd player and serge protector where everything is plugged into. She was much more interested in getting in and out of it and trying to get through the glass front. 

Exhibit A:








Try to find the rat.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

SteakBreakfast said:


> Exhibit A:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bet Trixie LOVED it in there  found a secret hideout


----------



## SteakBreakfast (Jul 23, 2008)

I had to lure her out with treats. I think she enjoyed SpongeBob more from inside the entertainment center.


----------



## ariana (Jul 24, 2008)

our new baby ( who finally has a name - loki) is determined to get the diamond from my engagement ring

the other day, i left a buffing block on the bed ( for nails) came back and there was chuncks of foam all over the bed, and my 2 boys hiding behind a pillow tearing chunks off what remained of it. lol


----------



## SteakBreakfast (Jul 23, 2008)

He is much a much cleverer thief than my girls who just steal pecans and marbles and chapstick. He is aptly named.


----------



## Suzuks (Jun 25, 2008)

How do your ratties steal marbles? 
They can get their mouths around them! 
8O


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

oh yeah, you betcha they can. Rats can steal ANYTHING.


----------



## SteakBreakfast (Jul 23, 2008)

Suzuks said:


> How do your ratties steal marbles?
> They can get their mouths around them!
> 8O


They are more like flat marbles for fish tanks and stuff. My mom uses them to decorate with candles in bowls and such. I find them all over the sunroom. They are not very comfortable to sit on...


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

My ratties have chewed through half a dozen shirts, two lamp cords, 3-4 chapsticks, some of my computer cords (but they didn't get through the coating thank goodness) a few old adapters with unknown purposes, but the funnies thing they've chewed is the rubber coating of my car keys. 

observe 










I've gotten a few interesting looks from them lol :roll:


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

MopyDream44 said:


> but the funnies thing they've chewed is the rubber coating of my car keys.


Yeah anything rubber they'll be after. Mine run off with rubber things to hide. A few other people mentioned the rubber things being popular too.


----------



## ariana (Jul 24, 2008)

left the rattie babies on the computer chair ( which is actually more a couch chair, that we use at the computer) while i went upstairs to grab breakfast. unfortunatly my husband left his best work tie hanging on the chair.. its now been chewed! for some reason they always chew his work clothes!
they just need to chew a work shirt, and theyll have eaten and entire ensemble. lol ( he wont be happy when he sees it! haha)


----------

